# How is Her Back? Arab Broodmare. . .



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think she's swaybacked, but undermuscled. Also, she's got quite a long back for an arab, as they are supposed to have a short strong back. But I don't think I need to tell you that, as you seem experienced with arabs =]

I do think she could put on a little weight and muscle though...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Money, she just appears to be a bit long in the back. There really isn't anything you can do for that, but muscleing her up could help make it look a bit more uniform.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree, the back seems long, but in the picture that is not the clearest and she is out in paddock (somewhere above in the middle of the bunch), it does not seem long, to me, and she is a lot heavier in that photo. 

She needs more muscle, but she gets so stressed outside that she runs the fence, and then the above results - the weight loss. . . so I am not certain what I can do to muscle her up, and I wonder if, with muscle, the back - either being swayed'ish or seeming long, would not improve in appearance. 
I think my problem in confo. of Lady Ann is I wonder if somethings - like the above - are not a lack of condition - in both weight and muscle.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I think with weight and muscle, the space on her croup where it bumps out will fill in, and appear more even with her back. This is what I'm talking about:









In the picture, she is carrying herself with a hollow back. When a horse learns to properly carry themselves and develope a topline, that appearance generally disappears, and her back will look fuller and stronger. I would definatley work on improving her muscle tone for the next foal if you breed her again, because with the stress of a baby weight down on her back, the problem will only continue to get worse.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I agree she isn't swayback, but she is undermuscled. My Carolina is similar. But the more muscle she gets the better her back is.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She isn't swayed at all, rather has an unnaturally high croup, which seems to 'give' the appearance of the swaying. However, if you look behind her withers, she is strong and straight there; it's where her topline meets the croup, which is higher, that gives her the 'odd' appearance. I'm not sure how much gaining weight and muscle would improve her appearance; yes, it would round things out more, but the high croup would still be there. She's a bit downhill built too, so that adds to her odd appearance. However, I still personally love her...partial to Arabs here!Lol! Arabs and QHs are probably my faves.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't see any swayback on her. You probably think she is swaybacked because she has a very short, high flat croup and is end-high, which makes her naturally strung-out and hollow, therefore hollowing out the back giving a swayback appearance. Her back is pretty long, she has a high tail set, and she has a hunter's bump. A lot of the "finer bred" arabians of today have these common faults, especially with their croups.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input so far. Just bumping incase anyone else might have an opinion


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Here are photos of her from yesterday - a little heavier, but still needing weight. . . .


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah I was going to say seems very long backed for an Arab.


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

yes she does seemed a lil longed back for a arab. but still very pretty.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I was actually curious, so I measured her back against the SE Arab stallion we have and our SE Filly, and hers is the same length within 1/2 on inch of both, so I really think condition and weight, both which she needs very badly at the moment, will even out what must be an illusion due to her lack of weight. If you look at photos of the filly and stallion in my barn pics, you'll see what I mean, as their backs look correct - short, that is. I was surprised myself, but I was glad to see that was the case, for sure.


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

well i have a arab/quarter horse. and her back is some what long but shes kinda of little bit stocky-ish. i think really all arabs have some what of a long back. i think your arab is very pretty!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

westerngal said:


> i think really all arabs have some what of a long back.


No, that is incorrect.

A well bred Arabian has a _shorter_ back than most breeds, because they actually have 1 less vertebrae in their backs than other horses.


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

well thanks for sharing that.i dont have a full bred arab. but some of my friends have arabs and there well bred and they have long backs.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Taken from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_horse I really love this write up about arabs.


"Other distinctive features are a relatively long, level croup, or top of the hindquarters, and naturally high tail carriage. Well-bred Arabians have a deep, well-angled hip and well laid-back shoulder.[3] Most have a compact body with a short back.[2] Some, though not all, have 5 lumbar vertebrae instead of the usual 6, and 17 rather than 18 pairs of ribs.[4] Thus, even a small Arabian can carry a heavy rider with ease. "


----------

